

Post re: passing of man who worked on Mozilla/Firefox Developer Tools - pointpointclick

There was a blog post here a few weeks ago about the passing of a man who worked on Developer Tools at Mozilla&#x2F;Firefox. I would like to read it again and share it with a friend. I&#x27;ve searched, but come up empty handed. IIRC he worked remotely, and was disabled. Do you remember the source? Thanks!
======
64bitbrain
Is this what you are looking for?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9448686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9448686)

~~~
pointpointclick
Yes! Thank you.

------
buovjaga
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9448686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9448686)

------
mpnordland
open the firefox console, type: console.mihai()

~~~
pointpointclick
That's the one. Thank you.

